# Turquoise Fever



## PrettyKitty (Aug 16, 2012)

MUFE Aqua Cream #21
	MAC Mulch eyeshadow
	MAC Brule eyeshadow
	MAC Sweet Heat eyeshadow
	MUFE Aqua Eyes #10
	After S218 falsies (KKCenterHK)

	Thanks for watching! 
  	There's more pics on my blog! (link in my signature)


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 16, 2012)

This is very pretty!


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 16, 2012)

Such a beautiful look  love the way the colors compliment your eye color...


----------



## EndingStart (Aug 16, 2012)

STUNNING. I love this! Absolutely must pick up that aqua cream


----------



## AmginE (Aug 20, 2012)

So pretty! those lashes look amazing on you, btw!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 20, 2012)

Love it!!


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

This is beautiful!  A great way to make blue wearable!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 16, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## MACina (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful PrettyKitty!!!

  	This is a gorgeous combo!


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 17, 2012)

pretty!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2012)

Very nice look!


----------



## AngieM (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful eyes!!! Love the look. Will be checking out your blog


----------



## ashtn (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 2, 2012)

So pretty!!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 2, 2012)

If I could make my eyes this pretty I would die. It's so stunning. I have MUFE #83 e/s and tried it on Sunday and failed a bit. I should stick to foolproof neutrals.


----------



## Beauty By Ren (Oct 2, 2012)

This is beautiful! I love the color combination!


  	beautybyren.blogspot.com


----------



## keetuh (Oct 2, 2012)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much, you're all so sweet!



MissTT said:


> If I could make my eyes this pretty I would die. It's so stunning. I have MUFE #83 e/s and tried it on Sunday and failed a bit. I should stick to foolproof neutrals.


  	Aww I'm sure it wasn't that bad?


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, this is stunning! You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 2, 2013)

Your eyes are beautiful.  The lashes are very unique.  Did you make the purchase online or at a local store?  It's sold out on their website.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

This is very beautiful!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 12, 2013)

xxluverxx said:


> Your eyes are beautiful.  The lashes are very unique.  Did you make the purchase online or at a local store?  It's sold out on their website.


  	I got them from the website, they are sold out since many weeks now.


----------



## AnnaShirra (Jan 18, 2013)

omg!!!!! ahhh love it!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 20, 2013)

LOVE the combo!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 25, 2013)

[h=2]OOOhhh have all of these e/s sooooooo trying it!!!!![/h]


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks AnnaShirra, Leenybeeny, Sexy Sadie and Colormeblue!


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------

